# '45 Schwinn DX mutt



## mbstude (Sep 28, 2016)

Picked up the frame, fork, and chain guard from Nickinator. The intent for this bike is to end up with a simple, reliable, comfortable daily rider. 

Have a new alloy wheelset coming with a Nexus 7 speed hub, Fat Franks to mount on them, and Schwinn clamp on front brakes.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 28, 2016)

These are really attractive bikes. I had one I was going to build with a multispeed hub. It was dark red, had the wing tank, and all the accessories. I traded it away for a pre war New World several years ago. Cool bikes, but I just ride the lightweights more.

Nice bullet nose. My first vehicle was a 1951 2R pick up.


----------



## mbstude (Sep 28, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> Nice bullet nose. My first vehicle was a 1951 2R pick up.




I sold a '52 2R6 in January to pay for a new car. Wish I still had it!


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 29, 2016)

Did this one with a 7 speed Nexus too....love the ability to drop gears.

Mike


----------



## mbstude (Oct 5, 2016)

Getting close.

Had to get persuasive with the hydraulic press to straighten out the fork.

Wheelmaster aluminum wheels, 7 speed Nexus hub, Fat Franks, modern bb conversion with alloy crank setup, alloy MeetLock pedals, Brooks Cambium C17 saddle. Waiting on new handlebars, and have to install the shifter. 

Don't have enough clearance to use the chainguard, though I just ordered a wider crankset to fix that issue. License plate is a '45 South Bend, Indiana plate; a nod to my love of Studebakers.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 6, 2016)

mbstude said:


> Getting close.
> 
> Had to get persuasive with the hydraulic press to straighten out the fork.
> 
> ...



Love the SB plate, my mom was born in Elkhart in 1924 and her brother in 1921, he still lives there in the summer winters in florida


----------



## mbstude (Oct 7, 2016)

Handlebars were waiting on me when I got in from work.. Went by the shop, buttoned everything up, added and adjusted the shifter, and took it for a ride around the industrial park after dark. Love the 7 speed hub already.. First is great for pulling wheelies. I'll get some pics tomorrow. It's a really sweet riding bike.

Only change at this point will be swapping out the crankset for a wider one (new one will be here next week) and adding the chainguard at the same time. Very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## mbstude (Oct 8, 2016)

Replaced the plastic shift cable housing with stainless. Waiting on some parts to build a new front brake cable setup, but I got the calipers cleaned up with new pads and put them on anyway. 

Really, really nice riding bike. I like it.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 8, 2016)

Great looking Mutt. Installing the chain guard would definitely make it.

For a resto tip, the nut on the seat post clamp goes on the right side.


----------



## mbstude (Oct 8, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> For a resto tip, the nut on the seat post clamp goes on the right side.




I never was good at Paint By Number.


----------



## mbstude (Oct 11, 2016)

Stick a fork in it....


----------



## mbstude (Oct 12, 2016)

A couple of pics in the sunlight...

As much as I love the original, stock, untouched bikes (and I've owned a few), there's something to be said about a "modernized" one.. I bought the remains of a bike that had been parted out and put some fresh life back into it. It's a comfortable, reliable, versatile daily rider, and I don't have to worry about dirt or scratches.. Could not be happier with the way this DX turned out.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2016)

I'd ride that! Glad to see you got the crank changed so the guard could be put back on. Cool build.


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 13, 2016)

Chrome fenders Wald brand would look so friggin sweet on that bike


----------



## Jaypem (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice one!
Most of the time, when people attempt to add modern parts to old frame sets they tend to look kind of wrong
(In my opinion  ) . This one looks great!
The DX lends itself well to the job, compared to a straight bar or canti frame...I like the switch to black on the front chainring especially and the black pedals, look perfect withe the black Franks.


----------



## mbstude (Oct 16, 2016)

Jaypem said:


> Nice one!
> Most of the time, when people attempt to add modern parts to old frame sets they tend to look kind of wrong
> (In my opinion  ) . This one looks great!
> The DX lends itself well to the job, compared to a straight bar or canti frame...I like the switch to black on the front chainring especially and the black pedals, look perfect withe the black Franks.




Thank you sir.. You see exactly what I was going for.


----------



## REC (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks more like a well aged purebred. Super Kool!

REC


----------



## mbstude (Nov 17, 2016)

I've bought another Studebaker and I need to prioritize the toys.. I'm not quite ready to post an ad yet, but if anyone is interested in the DX, drop me a note.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 15, 2016)

I've got one in the batter's circle maybe to give a niece and it would take months for me to get to that kind of dough...the reason I have Tempest is because I wanted a DX and this Rollfast came up complete to ride for $50...nobody even looked at it, I had no competition and won it easily.

I would build one that way, if my skills were only that good.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 15, 2016)

See my convo, I think I can help you find a buyer here on the CABE.


----------



## mbstude (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks, but I've decided to keep it. I like this bike too much.. It'll just have to sit in the living room while I play with the new toy.


----------



## spoker (Dec 17, 2016)

came out great,what bb conversion did u end up wth that was wider


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 17, 2016)

mbstude said:


> Thanks, but I've decided to keep it. I like this bike too much.. It'll just have to sit in the living room while I play with the new toy.




Ahh,,,definitely their loss. All the kids on the block must envy you.


----------



## mbstude (Jan 2, 2017)

spoker said:


> came out great,what bb conversion did u end up wth that was wider




https://www.amazon.com/Single-Speed-Alloy-Crank-Titanium/dp/B00KBC97VA


----------



## mbstude (Jan 2, 2017)

I decided it needed fenders and a better looking headlight.. But I wanted to keep it looking "sporty" and less like a cruiser. I had a set of stainless Wald(?) fenders, so I cut them down and reformed the folded lips on each end.


----------



## mbstude (Aug 5, 2017)

Latest variation.


----------



## mbstude (Aug 5, 2017)

After a couple of rainy rides and getting the back of my shirt muddy, I ditched the useless cut down fenders in favor of some early '40s fenders with original paint. The maroon doesn't quite match the red, but hey, it's a mutt. 

Need to fix that bent fork..


----------



## spoker (Aug 5, 2017)

kool front brakes!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 5, 2017)

I have that same frame with extra rust. I was thinking about doing something similar with aluminum wheels but found some rusty painted S-2's that matched the patina for $35.00. suddenly the expense of the aluminum wheels was not worth it..

how did you determine the year? mine has a X8.... serial number. I just figure it is 46-48


----------



## mbstude (Aug 5, 2017)

The front brakes work great, too. The Kool Stop pads are excellent.

I bought the frame from someone here on the Cabe. He had a thread about it trying to determine the year and 45-46 was the final say so, if I remember right. I've never bothered to research it more.

I bought the maroon fenders last week on eBay. They came with a really nice, straight fork. I got it swapped on tonight and that took care of my bent fork issues. Much mo better.


----------



## mbstude (Aug 5, 2017)

Btw, the aluminum wheelset with 7 speed hub was money well spent, in my opinion. It's nice being able to climb hills easier, as well as get some good speed going on long stretches.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 6, 2017)

mbstude said:


> Btw, the aluminum wheelset with 7 speed hub was money well spent, in my opinion. It's nice being able to climb hills easier, as well as get some good speed going on long stretches.




true, but I'm on a low budget.


----------

